
My brand new Python IPFS pastebin for the lazy at heart - drozdziak1_
https://github.com/drozdziak1/merkleshare
======
drozdziak1_
This is my first Python package - an IPFS pastebin similar to
[http://sprunge.us](http://sprunge.us). Works wherever IPFS does and can
output gateway links if your recipients don't have IPFS.

Note: For the sake of simplicity, merkleshare is not encrypted.

